# D2G band unlock Instructions for 4.5.608



## droid4man

I have a verizon droid2global with 4.5.608 system, ver 2.3.3 . I did not upgrade. I like to unband for US at&t. I couldn't find any step by step instructions for this. I saw some for .629. Please help this.

steps

1. sim unlock by verizon
2. root the phone with PeterMotorolaRootTools-1.07
3.


----------



## Morlok8k

easy! follow the steps for 629, but substitute 629 for 608.

so you will basically flash 330 with RSDlite, then use a bootcd or linux to flash 608 back. then you root the phone, install the custom recovery, install the TBH patch and done!

EDIT: (or just stay on 330... but it is froyo







)


----------



## droid4man

I put the steps in this way.

1. sim unlock by verizon
2. root the phone with PeterMotorolaRootTools-1.07
3. Flash 2.3.330 SBF using RSDLite
4. Flash .608 back using EzSBF
5. Root D2G with PeterMotorolaRootTools-1.07
6. install Bootstrap Recovery and install the TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip
7. install the custom recovery??????????

Is this correct? Where to get custom recovery?, in step 7.


----------



## Jabberwockish

droid4man said:


> 1. sim unlock by verizon
> 2. root the phone with PeterMotorolaRootTools-1.07
> 2. Flash 2.3.330 SBF using RSDLite
> 3. Flash .608 back using EzSBF
> 4. Root D2G with PeterMotorolaRootTools-1.07
> 5. install Bootstrap Recovery and install the TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip
> 6. use the Boostrap Recovery app to install ClockworkMod Recovery
> 7. boot into ClockworkMod Recovery and flash TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip


Rooting before flashing the SBFs is superfluous. Also read http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/ClockworkMod_Recovery


----------



## droid4man

Man o' Man!!. After two days work, now I can use a GSM sim card on Droid2Global. As an iphone user, working with Droid2 was very difficult, therefor I wrote this step by step guide. There may be newer version of the files are out there but these worked for me. Thanks to this site and its members, where I gathered and I put together this guide. Credit goes to Morlok8k, Jabberwockish, & others. .

Please backup your Data before flashing. It is not included in here.

The baseband version should be N_01.48.05R for this band unlock to work
ModelROID2 GLOBAL, system ver: 4.5.608.a956, Android ver : 2.3.3

***** BEFORE YOU BEGIN YOUR INSTALL, YOUR BATTERY MUST BE FULLY CHARGED.
***** If you unplug your phone while flashing, it will break beyond repair.
***** Using corrupted files and wrong menu choise will break it beyond repair.

***** USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!
--------------------------

Major steps:-

A. SIM unlock by verizon
B. Flash 2.4.330 SBF using RSDLite 5.7
C. Flash 4.5.608 sbf using EzSBF linux CD
D. Root D2G with PeterMotorolaRootTools-1.07
E. Install Droid2 Bootstrap Recovery
F. Use the Boostrap Recovery app to install ClockworkMod Recovery
G. Boot into ClockworkMod Recovery Mode and flash TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip
H. Reboot, set the phone to GSM/UMTS only. Reboot.

---------------------------

************ Retard man's (my version) step by step guide *****************

*Step A. SIM unlock by verizon:-*

Insert a GSM SIM card (att or tmo). Power on the phone, put the unlock code you got from VZ. Reboot.

1. Get these 7 files and put in the same folder on your desktop pc.

'1KDStaz_D2G_4.5.608.iso' Burn the .iso image to a CD. This is the linux ezSBF CD.
'TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip', do not extract. Leave as a .zip file. 
'bootstrap-1.0.0.5-droid2.apk'
'PeterMotorolaRootTools-1.07.zip' Unzip it to the folder.
'VRZ_A956_2.4.33_1FF_01.sbf'
'RSD Lite 5.7.msi'
'Motorola_End_User_Driver_Installation_5.2.0_32bit.msi'

2. Install RSD Lite 5.7.msi and the motorola driver on your computer. For win7, run RSD Lite as Administrator.

*Step B. Flash 2.4.330 SBF using RSDLite 5.7:-*

3. Plug the phone into a USB cable attached to your computer. you may see the New Hardware Wizard installs the drivers for your phone. Wait until your computer finishes the installation.

4. Power down your phone if it is already turned on. Hold down both volume buttons and power on the phone. When you see the backlight of the screen come on you can release the power button and the volume buttons, the bootloader screen should appear.

5. Click 'RSD Lite' icon on your desktop and run as Administrator. When you see your phone listed, click the "..." button next to the filename box and browse to the 'VRZ_A956_2.4.33_1FF_01.sbf' file.

6. Click "Start" in RSDLite. The flashing process goes through several distinct steps. Press 'up' arrow on the phone keyboard when the progress hits 90%. You want hold the 'up' arrow on dpad util it passes the 100% and reboot to recovery mode. Now RSDLite status says 'Finished' the result should change to "PASS". You can now click Close to exit RSD Lite. Once it's finished, the phone will reboot itself and go into bootloader mode. Unplug the phone and reboot, may need to Pull the battery. when you see green android logo, shutdown the phone. Don't activate. It is BRICKED, don't worry. Next steps will UN-BRICK from this.

*Step C. Flash 4.5.608 sbf using EzSBF linux cd:-*

7. Shutdown the computer, plug the phone in to USB port of your pc and power on the phone while holding down the volume button to put your phone in Bootloader mode.

8. Boot the computer from 1KDS...4.5.608 ezSBF linux CD. From the menu, choose option '1' to flash .608 sbf. While flashing .608 SBF, your computer screen will likely go black, hit the shift key to wake the screen back up. When .608 SBF has been flashed, the phone will reboot itself and compter screen shows the message to do factory reset and wipe data/cache. Unplug the phone from pc. You may shutdown the pc.

9. Shut down the phone, you may need to pull the battery to shutdown. Next, boot the phone to recovery,right after you put the battery back in, hold down "x" on the slide-out keyboard while powering on, and hold down "x" until the triangle & exclamation point appear on screen. Then press both volume buttons at once to enter factory-reset-recovery mode. You can navigate with the volume buttons, up/down and select with the power button.

10. choose wipe data/factory reset and press the power button. when it is done, wipe cache partition. Next, wipe dalvik cache, it is under the advanced menu, then choose Reboot system now from main menu.

*Step D. Root D2G with PeterMotorolaRootTools-1.07 :-*

11. On your phone, go into Settings>Applications>Development and check the box for USB Debugging.
Plug phone into your computer and choose 'usb connection' from phone's pull down menu, then select "Charge Only" mode.

12. On the pc, navigate to PetesMotorolaRootTools v1.07 folder and run 'Pete's Motorola Root Tools.exe' as Administrator. now press 'Root My Phone' button. The phone will reboot 3 times. When it is done, computer shows 'Congratulations:--'. Make sure 'Superuser' icon is in your phone apps.

*Step E. Install Droid2 Bootstrap Recovery:-*

13. On your phone, press menu > settings > applications > make sure that "Unknown Sources" box is checked

14. Connect your phone via the USB cable, choose usb connection, then choose USB Mass Storage. now the sd card from the phone will be mounted as 'E' or 'F' drive in your pc. Copy the 'bootstrap-1.0.0.5-droid2.apk' and 'TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip' from pc to the root of the sd card (NOT in any folders).

15. Unplug the phone from USB cable. On the phone, open the file manager and select SD card and choose the 'bootstrap-1.0.0.5-droid2.apk' file and follow the on screen instructions to install it.

*Step F. Use the Boostrap Recovery app to install ClockworkMod Recovery:-*

16. Go to all apps. Open the 'Droid2 Bootstrap' program and select Bootstrap recovery, make sure green check mark on 'Remember', press Allow, press OK on success.

*Step G. Boot into ClockworkMod Recovery Mode and flash TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip*

17. Then select 'reboot recovery'. Now the phone will reboot to ClockworkMod Recovery.

18. Navigate ( volume button) to the 'install zip from sdcard' option and select it (Use enter key from keypad). Select 'choose zip from sdcard', select 'TBH_Band_Unlock_v2.0.zip', scroll down and press 'YES'. It takes few seconds and you will see

'Done! Install from sdcard complete'.

Once complete, press power button to go back to the main menu and select 'Reboot System Now' and press enter key.

*Step H. Reboot, set the phone to GSM/UMTS only.*

19. After the phone rebooted, press menu > settings > Wireless & Networks > Mobile Netwoks > Network modes > switched it to GSM/UMTS,(not Global or CDMA), then, > Select netwok > GSM ONLY

20. Reboot again. DONE....


----------



## Morlok8k

I also recommend keeping a backup of your root with Voodoo OTA Rootkeeper, "Just In Case..."
(once you've updated the Superuser app on the market, and updated the binary within the app.)

also, once rooted, I recommend updating busybox (the other major part of rooting the phone), using Stericisons Busybox updater.

but thank you for providing those [detailed] instructions. Typically instructions dont get that detailed because computers differ (like my phone shows up as "M:\", and I use SuperOneClick to root, etc.) and we assume that people attempting to do things like this know the basics of using their phone.


----------



## themib

and
Rename /system/app/BlurUpdater_VZW.apk to BlurUpdater_VZW.apk.bak.
Rename /system/app/BlurUpdater_VZW.odex to BlurUpdater_VZW.odex.bak.
wipe cache
to stop 629 update


----------



## Morlok8k

themib said:


> and
> Rename /system/app/BlurUpdater_VZW.apk to BlurUpdater_VZW.apk.bak.
> Rename /system/app/BlurUpdater_VZW.odex to BlurUpdater_VZW.odex.bak.
> wipe cache
> to stop 629 update


good idea!

also making a nandroid backup is a good idea if you ever need to restore your phone.


----------



## projektorboy

droid4man said:


> Man o' Man!!. After two days work, now I can use a GSM sim card on Droid2Global.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 20. Reboot again. DONE....


Out of curiosity, since you're running 4.5.608 I'm wondering what version baseband you have on your phone. I've managed to keep my D2G from the dreaded 4.5.629 and it's running the N_01.48.05R radio baseband from 2.4.330.

Basically, as I had learned it the TBH Band Unlock ZIP only works on N_01.48.05R. If it works on the radio that came with 4.5.608 then I may be interested in seeing if that newer radio has better stability.


----------



## Morlok8k

projektorboy said:


> Out of curiosity, since you're running 4.5.608 I'm wondering what version baseband you have on your phone. I've managed to keep my D2G from the dreaded 4.5.629 and it's running the N_01.48.05R radio baseband from 2.4.330.
> 
> Basically, as I had learned it the TBH Band Unlock ZIP only works on N_01.48.05R. If it works on the radio that came with 4.5.608 then I may be interested in seeing if that newer radio has better stability.


he has the baseband from 330.

only the radios from 2.4.29 and 2.4.330 have hacks available. almost everyone uses the 330 radio and the TBH v2 hack.


----------



## tuffasgong

I know this thread is old, I am done with my Verizon contract and want to take advantage of T-Mobiles no contract service. I have done everything to the T to get the band unlocked, got the code from Verizon, did the SBF to 2.4.33, used the ezsbf to go to 4.5.608, rooted, installed bootloader, than installed the TBH hack. I am trying the GSM with a At&T sim card from my work phone, nada. Doesn't recognize the GSM networks, I dloaded a program to check the sim card and it shows everything fine with it. The At&t phone gets perfect service where I am so that is not an issue. Not sure what could be up the baseband shows as being the N_01.48.05R version. So any help would be appreciated. Thanks! Edit: so while I don't get service I always have a notification that comes up that says I have voicemails and displays the At&t voicemail number, and under status it shows the correct at&t number. Strange!


----------



## Morlok8k

tuffasgong said:


> I know this thread is old, I am done with my Verizon contract and want to take advantage of T-Mobiles no contract service. I have done everything to the T to get the band unlocked, got the code from Verizon, did the SBF to 2.4.33, used the ezsbf to go to 4.5.608, rooted, installed bootloader, than installed the TBH hack. I am trying the GSM with a At&T sim card from my work phone, nada. Doesn't recognize the GSM networks, I dloaded a program to check the sim card and it shows everything fine with it. The At&t phone gets perfect service where I am so that is not an issue. Not sure what could be up the baseband shows as being the N_01.48.05R version. So any help would be appreciated. Thanks! Edit: so while I don't get service I always have a notification that comes up that says I have voicemails and displays the At&t voicemail number, and under status it shows the correct at&t number. Strange!


first, even when any sim card is installed in a locked d2g, it will show the correct number. so thats normal.

I would try doing the TBH hack again.

and the offline apn database app from the market might be helpful.


----------



## tuffasgong

Thanks for the quick reply, I tried doing the process 3 times. Seems to me it has to be hardware or the sim card, thanks for your suggestions and help.


----------



## tuffasgong

Been a while since I tried the band hack, I installed CM9 rom and just decided to try the band hack again and it finally worked! No more Verizon for me! Thanks for the guide and tips. Edit: NVM got it to work for a bit and was able to make some calls, but now it is not working again. I am hoping it is the sim card since I was able to get it to work for a little bit.


----------



## radiomk1

Have a verizon D2G Android 2.3.3 systemversion 4.5.608.a956 baseband N_01.80.00r 
Verizon gave me the unlock code but I cant get it to work at all. It does not prompt me to unlock unless I put it on GSM only and press #073887* but after I put unlock code it just fails. but I think its because in GSM only mode the cell has no signal to talk to the network. I have tried it with international sim verizon sim boost sim and tmobile sim same everytime. Any help much appreciated, Thanks in advance


----------



## themib

thanks to bhigham we now have a .33 radio-only sbf

new method (06/25/2013)
1-Root the phone "Super Easy Droid X, Droid 2 Rooting app" Framaroot
2- Install Droid 2 Bootstrap
3- Flash 4.33 radio-only sbf to phone using RSD Lite (this step can be done at any time in this process, just has to be before applying the Band Unlock, I list it here since many band unlockers are likely already rooted and bootstrapped)
4-Bootstrap and reboot to recovery, and apply band unlock.

see http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...660713&page=17


----------

